# Confused about an e-mail received...



## VanessaD (8 Feb 2012)

So, I applied back in October online (I know, bad idea), and have sent in copies of my Birth Certificate, and transcripts to the CFNRCC as I was instructed.

Today I received an e-mail from the CFNRCC, and it was regarding NCM-SEP because Med Tech is an open trade at the present time. I'm really confused about what the e-mail I received is saying. I understand the main idea that they are saying to enrol in a Paramedic program, but now, Ontario Colleges are no longer accepting applications for Paramedic (The due date was February 1st). It's to late to apply and get accepted now until September 2013, which I feel will be too late then. Also, I haven't had my medical or interview yet, so there's no saying I was really accepted is there? :S 

If anyone knows much about NCM-SEP, it would be greatly appreciated if you could send me a PM and I can fill you in on more of the information. I'm just rather confused!!!!


----------



## mariomike (8 Feb 2012)

VanessaD said:
			
		

> I understand the main idea that they are saying to enrol in a Paramedic program, but now, Ontario Colleges are no longer accepting applications for Paramedic (The due date was February 1st).



The Ontario paramedic programs fill up fast. For example, Humber College in Toronto has 2,500 applicants every year for 70 students. That was almost two years ago. Now that the city has "cut the gravy" and deferred hiring paramedic program graduates indefinitely, the applicant backlog at the colleges will only get bigger.
"• Defer hiring of 36 paramedics ($1.1 million)"


----------



## medicineman (8 Feb 2012)

Did you call the CFRC and ask them to explain it to you?  I'd suggest if you haven't, you should.

MM


----------



## VanessaD (8 Feb 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> The Ontario paramedic programs fill up fast. For example, Humber College in Toronto has 2,500 applicants every year for 70 students. That was almost two years ago. Now that the city has "cut the gravy" and deferred hiring paramedic program graduates indefinitely, the applicant backlog at the colleges will only get bigger.
> "• Defer hiring of 36 paramedics ($1.1 million)"



It's actually crazy how fast Paramedic, and some others, fill up in Ontario. They also gave me a selected list of which were accredited programs, and that definitely narrows it down as well!!


----------



## VanessaD (8 Feb 2012)

medicineman said:
			
		

> Did you call the CFRC and ask them to explain it to you?  I'd suggest if you haven't, you should.
> 
> MM



I was actually thinking about doing that tomorrow, but I have class all day. I'm off all day on Friday, would it be better to go right into the Recruiting Center maybe?

Thanks for the advice!


----------



## Cui (8 Feb 2012)

If you applied online then you are still being handled by the CFNRCC in North Bay, your local recruiting centre has nothing to do with you. So you probably would have to call them, since North Bay is a pretty far walk  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (9 Feb 2012)

VanessaD said:
			
		

> so there's no saying I was really accepted is there? :S



Why would you think otherwise ?

You have no completed the application process, thus you could not have been accepted by the CF for anything. Nothing confusing there.


----------



## mariomike (9 Feb 2012)

VanessaD said:
			
		

> It's actually crazy how fast Paramedic, and some others, fill up in Ontario. They also gave me a selected list of which were accredited programs, and that definitely narrows it down as well!!



If it is any help - that is, in case you have not yet seen it - this is from The Ontario College Application Service (OCAS).
"Highly Competitive Program Charts:
The following pages contain admission requirements for highly competitive programs.":
http://www.ocas.ca/Documents/hc-charts-eng.pdf

Type "paramedic" into the search engine, then select the college(s) you are interested in.


----------



## VanessaD (15 Feb 2012)

Thanks everyone for the advice!! I e-mailed back last week when I had 5 minutes to myself, so on Friday when I have the day off I'm going to call up to CFRC in North Bay. 

One more....

Just a quick question, I know it may be disappointing in the end. I know I may have to just wait and see.. but does anyone know anything about Epilepsy and the joining/being accepted? I got a letter from my Neurologist yesterday, and the class of epilepsy has been dropped to generalized epilepsy. I'll be seizure free 3 years in March, and I currently have my licence. Anyone have any views/experiences/know of anyone with it trying to get in/have got in/been turned away?

I ran a quick search, but there's so many threads that contain it its tricky to find one specific! 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## mariomike (15 Feb 2012)

VanessaD said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone for the advice!!



Regarding paramedic programs in Ontario,
02-13-2012:
"I'm currently in the PCP program at Fanshawe College (yes, it's CMA accredited). There were 1100 applicants this year with 48 of us getting in.":
http://www.firehall.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24281
"Centennial only took people for Sept 2011 with a 94% avg."


----------



## VanessaD (15 Feb 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Regarding paramedic programs in Ontario,
> 02-13-2012:
> "I'm currently in the PCP program at Fanshawe College (yes, it's CMA accredited). There were 1100 applicants this year with 48 of us getting in.":
> http://www.firehall.com/forum/showthread.php?t=24281



It's absolutely crazy how competitive it is! 
I'm going to let the CFRC know that because of the date the e-mail was received, it was too late. (Deadline to apply was the 1st, and I received the e-mail from CFRC on the 8th). 

How is Fanshawe? I was actually going to go there this year but decided to stay home in Barrie :$


----------



## mariomike (15 Feb 2012)

VanessaD said:
			
		

> It's absolutely crazy how competitive it is!
> I'm going to let the CFRC know that because of the date the e-mail was received, it was too late. (Deadline to apply was the 1st, and I received the e-mail from CFRC on the 8th).
> 
> How is Fanshawe? I was actually going to go there this year but decided to stay home in Barrie :$



The only two I am familiar with is Humber and Centennial. They are our "farm teams" for probies. 
I hope you don't get discouraged. That was not my intent, but those are the facts.


----------



## VanessaD (15 Feb 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> The only two I am familiar with is Humber and Centennial. They are our "farm teams" for probies.
> I hope you don't get discouraged. That was not my intent, but those are the facts.



No no, I appreciate it! 
I think the only part I'm skeptical about is the medical !! 
Even if I don't get in right now, I'm still planning on taking Medical Laboratory Science next year (and 2 after that), and see what happens after that.


----------



## mariomike (15 Feb 2012)

Regarding epilepsy,
To graduate an Ontario paramedic program you must obtain a Class F driver's licence ( You can not drive an ambulance without a valid Class F ):
"•Applicants for a class A, B, C, E and F licence are required to submit a medical report on application"

"In applying for a commercial licence, you are required to complete a medical examination form. If you have epilepsy, have had epilepsy in the past or your epilepsy is fully controlled at present, you can also expect to receive a supplementary request for a detailed neurological assessment. This information is essential as the Ministry must review each application on its own merits. Specific details regarding your history, treatment and current control are critical in coming to a decision about your application.": 
http://www.epilepsyontario.org/client/EO/EOWeb.nsf/web/Epilepsy+&+Driving+in+Ontario

Selection Procedures for Humber College:
http://www.humber.ca/selection-procedures


----------



## VanessaD (15 Feb 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Regarding epilepsy,
> To graduate an Ontario paramedic program you must obtain a Class F driver's licence ( You can not drive an ambulance without a valid Class F ):
> "•Applicants for a class A, B, C, E and F licence are required to submit a medical report on application"
> 
> ...



Okay, so that's for the colleges correct?
I don't think I'll be going the Med Tech (Paramedic) Route because it's too late to apply now  I'm just more worried about the medical for the CF.


----------



## mariomike (15 Feb 2012)

VanessaD said:
			
		

> Okay, so that's for the colleges correct?



Yes, that is for the colleges.
Good luck, whatever you decide.


----------



## Cui (15 Feb 2012)

If you are no longer going the medical route, then it is in your best interest to call them and change your first choice of occupation to something else.


----------



## VanessaD (16 Feb 2012)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Yes, that is for the colleges.
> Good luck, whatever you decide.



Thanks! I got a couple more e-mails today; looks like it's a no-go for right now. I'm going to call tomorrow however. They only seem to be offering me NCM-SEP trades that are available; none that I could go through trade school for.
Currently, I'm feeling I will go through school to become a Medical Lab Technologist and pay my way through it on my own, and keep the application active so if it comes to be an open trade; there I am. We will see how tomorrow goes! 
Thanks!  


@Cui, I still want to go the medical route, calling tomorrow though.


----------



## mariomike (17 Feb 2012)

VanessaD said:
			
		

> Thanks! I got a couple more e-mails today; looks like it's a no-go for right now. I'm going to call tomorrow however. They only seem to be offering me NCM-SEP trades that are available; none that I could go through trade school for.
> Currently, I'm feeling I will go through school to become a Medical Lab Technologist and pay my way through it on my own, and keep the application active so if it comes to be an open trade; there I am. We will see how tomorrow goes!
> Thanks!



That sounds like a good career choice.


----------

